

A New Bike With Buzzing Handlebars That Give You Directions - neeharc
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/a-slick-new-bike-with-buzzing-handlebars-that-give-you-directions/?mbid=social_twitter#slide-id-1312651

======
unfamiliar
I don't see this bike solving any problems that a simple smartphone mount
wouldn't. It seems short sighted to put all of the technology in something as
expensive as the frame.

~~~
andygates
It's traditional "improve the bicycle" design fluff. Whenever you see
integrated anything on a bike, you know the designer isn't thinking about
service life or tweakability or any of the other things that makes bikes so
cool.

I'd like to see haptic directions in Wear though - buzz once for left, twice
for right.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
You could buy two such full featured smart watches and it'd probably still be
cheaper and less maintenance than building it into the bike. Actually, the dev
kit for Glass could well be cheaper too.

As a bike rider, I'm not sure why these bike design things get so viral. Is it
like food shows where people who don't cook watch people making impractically
extravagant dishes?

------
CalRobert
The author uses "peddle" instead of "pedal" twice, and thinks bicycles have a
confusing number of levers to figure out. I think it's safe to say they don't
know what they're talking about.

------
prawn
Do people frequently ride to places they've not been before?

~~~
CalRobert
Sure, just like you might walk, drive, or take public transit somewhere new.

~~~
prawn
Obviously, but enough to base their bike purchase around that aspect? Most
people I know who ride a lot and spend up on their bikes use them primarily
for commuting (they know the route) or exercise (know the route or are riding
with friends who know). Again, sample set is just those I know, but they still
drive if they're heading to a meeting or event at a new location.

~~~
CalRobert
Well, sample size of one but I ride bikes to new locations. However, I have my
phone's GPS in case I get lost. It helps a lot that the city I live in has a
good bike share system and is fairly compact, so cycling is often the fastest
option. I don't own a car, either, so I might not be the ideal respondent to
your question.

